# Car Import Question



## dluxarun (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am expat in Saudi Arabia planning to move to Dubai this summer. I have Toyota which I plan to import into Dubai.

Is it possible to just drive it into UAE from Saudi Arabia and then register in my name here in Dubai once I get my residency visa? If yes, what is the process? I have heard about export plates. Is that the way to drive the vehicle across the border into Dubai?

Thanks much,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you will need to get your residency here first to import the vehicle.


----------



## Zunzun (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting, I was thinking about importing my vehicle as well. I'm moving from USA to UAE on a work visa, can I simple do that? or Do I need to follow some regulations? advice plz


----------



## dluxarun (Jan 4, 2012)

I know but if I use export plates I may be able to drive in can wait till I get residency to register. I may not drive it in Dubai till I get residency....

Anyone who has done that or knows about this, please help..


----------

